# I'd love to see Marvel Studios/Netflix do a Howard The Duck series



## Egon1982 (Jan 15, 2017)

Forget the 1986 George Lucas clunk, the REAL Howard comes from Marvel comics as he is a furry icon and his comics were intended for adult readers due to satire and all that plus he is more similar to Baby Herman from Roger Rabbit with his attitude and all plus not like the Scrappy Doo version from the movie.

He made a comeback in Guardians of the Galaxy at the stinger and has a new comic series plus merchandise as Steve Gerber's wickedly cool interdimensional duck Being character has returned. I think it's time Marvel should cash-in on the successes of Deadpool and Son of Zorn and make a live-action/animated Roger Rabbit or Cool World style Netflix show with Howard animated and everyone flesh and blood like originally intended for the original movie as Lucas wanted the character to be animated with everyone live-action but they said it would take long and do animatronics instead.

It can be faithful to the original comics and new comics plus have Emma Stone as Howard's human friend/main squeeze Beverly Switzler, Sacha Baron Cohen as Ringmaster and i wonder who can play She-Hulk? she is a friend of Howard/Beverly.


----------



## AdelynBlair (Jan 31, 2017)

As a kid Howard the Duck really freaked me out. However, I don't see why a rebooted movie or series would be a bad idea.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 31, 2017)

'Howard the Duck' would have to be animated.
NO CG, NO PUPPETS. Anything aside from a 2D animated show would look fuckin' stoooooopid.


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 31, 2017)

Wasn't the 80s movie of Howard a flop??

I wouldn't mind to see this redone as a series though, there is a lot you can do with the "Detective" profession.


----------



## Egon1982 (Feb 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> 'Howard the Duck' would have to be animated.
> NO CG, NO PUPPETS. Anything aside from a 2D animated show would look fuckin' stoooooopid.


What makes a talking raccoon no different?

What about Howard as a 2D animated character and everyone flesh and blood even his human girlfriend?


----------

